# Is there an alternative to bitter apple spray?



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

We have a very mouthy 2 year old, his favorite targets are any body art that is closest.
We tried Grannicks Bitter Apple, sprayed a cotton ball and popped it in his mouth. He carried it into his kennel before dropping it. Sprayed it on his favorite target, my wife's stocking feet, and it didn't seem to slow him down any.

Is there something else we can try?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Make your own cayenne pepper spray, just boil it in water, it'll stain, but it'll stop the behavior,


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You could also try Vicks Vapor rub.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> You could also try Vicks Vapor rub.


I wouldn't use this

Keep out of reach of children. If swallowed, get medical help or contact a Poison Control Center right away.

Click on package info when you go to the link and scroll down to warnings

Vicks VapoRub Topical Ointment Children's Cough Medicine


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

NILIF treatment, tons of exercise, leashing and crating.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dansnow said:


> We have a very mouthy 2 year old, his favorite targets are any body art that is closest.
> We tried Grannicks Bitter Apple, sprayed a cotton ball and popped it in his mouth. He carried it into his kennel before dropping it. Sprayed it on his favorite target, my wife's stocking feet, and it didn't seem to slow him down any.
> 
> Is there something else we can try?


Time, perseverance and avoidance. And yes training and exercise.

I have never had a dog that Bitter Apple worked on, and I have had a few that really liked it. Wish they would stop selling it as a deterrent.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I never used bitter apple spray or anything like that. I lost a few good shoes but that was my very own learning process. Keep stuff picked up that you don't want to be chewed up.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I went the exercise route.
Bitter apple never worked for us lol
A pb stuffed kong put I the freezer?


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

Thumbs up on the frozen PB filled Kong. We tried it for the first time today, kept him busy for almost 30 minutes!!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> I never used bitter apple spray or anything like that. I lost a few good shoes but that was my very own learning process. Keep stuff picked up that you don't want to be chewed up.


I think it's the owners the dog is chewing on ?

Exercise, redirect and training. If you do t have a trainer, now is the time to find one.


----------

